# CAS 15" subwoofer?



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

Hello all,

Just purchased a pair of CAS "Cinema Audio Systems" 15" sub-woofers and was wondering if anyone knew anything about them? They have a plate amp "S200ETH" on them and I can't seem to find anything on the net about them. I haven't pulled the speaker or even plugged them in yet. They came into my possession at an auction with a pair of Bose 501 Series II for $75. They look pretty substantial but I'm looking for an opinion from anyone who knows what they are and if they are worth anything.

Thanks for looking,

Ken


----------

